# New Fifth Wheel



## AUDUCHESS (Aug 29, 2005)

We just bought a new 29 FBHS Outback. I was surfing and found this site, so I'm very excited about learning lots of info. We just moved up from a Coleman pop-up to the 5th wheel. First trip is Labor Day weekend








Looking forward to lots of fun camping with this one, major upgrade from the pop-up.
Our dealer was great explaining everything, so hopefully all will go well.
Looking forward to learning lots on this site!!


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

AUDUCHESS said:


> We just bought a new 29 FBHS Outback. I was surfing and found this site, so I'm very excited about learning lots of info. We just moved up from a Coleman pop-up to the 5th wheel. First trip is Labor Day weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey congratulations!! Welcome to the gp. We just found this site ourselves. I know that you shall enjoy it and there wont be any comparison as to the pop-up.
Happy Camping over Labor Day...we shall be going to the usual spot for 5 days and also looking forward to it.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome AUDUCHESS to the Outback Family
And congrats on the big upgrade









Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

suggest that you camp at least one night in your driveway before heading out -- you will be surprised how many times you run back into the house to get something you would have forgotten..


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats AUDUCHESS









We just picked up our 29 fbhs Saturday morning. Spent the whole weekend getting it ready for our Labor Day trip!

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! Hope all goes perfect for you!
Happy camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

AUDUCHESS,

Congrats on your new Outback. Boy, that's some upgrade....from a popup to a 5er! Enjoy and welcome to the Forum. action

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome, congrats, and enjoy!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! I wonder if it will pull any differently than what the pop-up did?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

from one former p/u owner to another
welcome aboard action 
and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Congrats! quite a upgrade indeed....... welcome to the group....your gonna love it here.......*_


----------



## AUDUCHESS (Aug 29, 2005)

Got back yesterday from camping. WOW, what an upgrade is right. Towing is waaayyyyy easier. Also, we didn't foget too much since we took a lot from the pop-up.
I am a BIG FAN of the fifth wheel. Only big problem was getting it back up the hill when we got home, but we did it.

One other slight problem - mattress wasn' t too comfy. Any ideas or suggestions on upgrades?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AUDUCHESS,

Congratulations on the new Outback, and welcome to the family! action

In response to your mattress question, a number of people around here have added mattress toppers with great sucess. You might try a search for that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome and Congrats!
You are in for alot of fun camping.
You are going to love this web site. The people here are helpful, smart, and fun.
Jan
PS Overstock .com or Costco for Memery foam toppers.A great first Mod.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

AUDUCHESS said:


> One other slight problem - mattress wasn' t too comfy. Any ideas or suggestions on upgrades?
> [snapback]53392[/snapback]​


It's not a mattress, it's a torture device!!! I highly recommend Overstock.com for a memory topper


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Ditto the others,
go to Costco and get a memory foam topper. Makes for a better bed than in my house!


----------

